# Casselton Res



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Has anyone around headed out there. Just wondering about the ice conditions and the bite. I would like to head out there for a little while tomorrow since it is close and and I get off work at 10:00 Friday. If someone wants to go with me send me a pm. Any info would be much apprciatied.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Fox, I think there is a good thread on Cass. in the Ice Fishing forum. I have been there this year and marked fish all day and into the evening. Had a lot of little bites but only caught two little guys. I think they are there, but I don't know about the size. It had partial winterkill last winter.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It all comes down to presentation.. :wink:


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> It all comes down to presentation.. :wink:


I'd appreciate any tips on presentation on Casselton. I'd like to get my wife out there catching at least 1. pm me if nothing else.

Thanks alot.


----------

